# How to block content from one uploader?



## Herearesomething (Apr 4, 2018)

I'm perfectly ok with the diversity of content on the site because I can simply use the search filters to view just what I want to see (as example I am straight, so I find it unpleasant to see gay content). But, I have found some artists or uploaders who insist on posting images obviously from males as if they were images of females, so when I use the filter to display only females sometimes I end up seeing really nasty images of males because they are incorrectly marked as being females.

So how could I block these artists in such a way that their content will never appear again in my searches?


----------



## Ciderfine (Apr 4, 2018)

, Now I get you, A lot of artists in the past used to upload both good and sometimes controversial to mass gross content but FA is way to primitive and will not have those features EVER. You want filtering go to Weasyl, its the only active Furry site to offer that.

But the real issue here is that: People dont tag and correctly categorize their work. I dunno if they are jumping on that trans to herm stuff, I type in Gay in the search bar and am Flooded under a tsunami  of heterosexual vaginal hardcore penetration. Type in animation you get non animated images. Really its a broken tag and user input system and a broken search function.

I for years have been screaming at my pc on the same issues you see. My favorite animals to search come up as disgusting and fetish dumpster cesspool artwork then care for the anthro form, artwork or skills.

My only advice really would be to stop using FA's search bar...it only leads to endless pain and cringe cancer. Its what I mostly done, sadly the only cure for this issue.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 4, 2018)

Won't work on the Browse page, but for searches you can exclude users by adding the following at the end of your search string:

```
@lower !username1 !username2 !username3
```
Where each username is the username _as it appears in the profile URL_ of an artist. You can add as many or as few usernames as you like; the '@lower' makes the term apply only to the username field (so you don't get the search excluding anything that happens to have that name in it anywwhere).


----------



## Herearesomething (Apr 4, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> Won't work on the Browse page, but for searches you can exclude users by adding the following at the end of your search string:
> 
> ```
> @lower !username1 !username2 !username3
> ...



Hum... This is the functionality I was looking for, but it should be possible to permanently save it so that you do not have to always remember each artist name that you need to exclude.


----------



## Herearesomething (Apr 4, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> , Now I get you, A lot of artists in the past used to upload both good and sometimes controversial to mass gross content but FA is way to primitive and will not have those features EVER. You want filtering go to Weasyl, its the only active Furry site to offer that.
> 
> But the real issue here is that: _*People dont tag and correctly categorize their work*_. I dunno if they are jumping on that trans to herm stuff, I type in Gay in the search bar and am Flooded under a tsunami  of heterosexual vaginal hardcore penetration. Type in animation you get non animated images. Really its a broken tag and user input system and a broken search function.
> 
> ...



That's the problem, and in the case of the artists I want to block they seem to do it_ on purpose. _I think the tags should be set by users, not by artists, and if that is not possible then I should at least be able to block artists who abuse the tags feature.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 5, 2018)

Herearesomething said:


> Hum... This is the functionality I was looking for, but it should be possible to permanently save it so that you do not have to always remember each artist name that you need to exclude.


Probably doable with a bookmarklet or greasemonkey script. If you don't have the JavaScript-fu (and don't know someone who does who'd be willing to do it for you) to set that up, you could always try saving the "blacklist" in a text document so you can copypaste it in instead of typing it manually every time.


----------



## Ciderfine (Apr 5, 2018)

Herearesomething said:


> That's the problem, and in the case of the artists I want to block they seem to do it_ on purpose. _I think the tags should be set by users, not by artists, and if that is not possible then I should at least be able to block artists who abuse the tags feature.



Agreed, a huge majority of artists seem to have turned into fake artwork fetish spammers.


----------



## Herearesomething (Apr 5, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> Probably doable with a bookmarklet or greasemonkey script. If you don't have the JavaScript-fu (and don't know someone who does who'd be willing to do it for you) to set that up, you could always try saving the "blacklist" in a text document so you can copypaste it in instead of typing it manually every time.



Hum... In fact... I believe I could do better than that. Off course the ideal solution would be to edit the site code directly to include a tags/artists field to be blocked,  saving that list into a field in the user record within the users table (or user preferences table), and then generate the search URL using that data every time that the user logged in and used the search. But I could also do this inside a server of mine (or a plain, local HTML page if using only javascript), generate the appropriate URL and then use it inside an iframe (or something similar) to generate the desired result in the furaffinity. Thanks for the idea


----------



## Herearesomething (Apr 9, 2018)

Hum... So far is not working as expected. A seach using ths example don't return the results I want minus the offensive artists

female -futa -gore -transgender @lower !behemothvalentine !moonlightstrider !frosteleven       

(the "behemothvalentine" is the asshole I need to block, the others seem to be his followers)

The trouble I am having is that the results from the example string above are not the same from the "regular" search (the "browse artwork"), someone knows where I can get a list of valid keywords to get the same results?

EDIT: Looks like the browse mode uses many hidden extra tags, and a string like that works:

Search -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

I see I will need to create a custom submit form to do that better (The goal is to have the same functionality as the browse option plus the ability to block offensive artists, so I need to use the same "default" tags)


----------



## Herearesomething (Apr 9, 2018)

it looks like it will not work. The "search" option does not have an important field for "gender" and yet the testing is returning some results that have _no_ relation to the keywords used (this image for example does not even have the keyword "female": www.furaffinity.net: Rolling Thunder by shirteater18) I'm going to plan B:  Subvert the "browse artwork" form :^)


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 10, 2018)

Herearesomething said:


> it looks like it will not work. The "search" option does not have an important field for "gender" and yet the testing is returning some results that have _no_ relation to the keywords used (this image for example does not even have the keyword "female": www.furaffinity.net: Rolling Thunder by shirteater18) I'm going to plan B:  Subvert the "browse artwork" form :^)


Search terms not associated with specific fields will search all fields - in this case, the word "female" occurs in the description, so it's a hit. If you want to search keywords only, preface your keywords with @keywords and it'll search only the tags.

But no, it won't work for the Browse page.


----------



## Herearesomething (Apr 10, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> Search terms not associated with specific fields will search all fields - in this case, the word "female" occurs in the description, so it's a hit. If you want to search keywords only, preface your keywords with @keywords and it'll search only the tags.
> 
> But no, it won't work for the Browse page.



Aaaaahhh... Thanks, so the search function looks into the the description too. I will take that into consideration.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 10, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> I type in Gay in the search bar and am Flooded under a tsunami  of heterosexual vaginal hardcore penetration. Type in animation you get non animated images. Really its a broken tag and user input system and a broken search function.



I don't disagree with you, Cider, but - where on FA are you browsing where you're overwhelmed with straight content?! 
For me, you have to sift through pages upon pages of gay hardcore anal porn to find anything that isn't, er, that.


----------

